
Former Docker CEO Ben Golub Joins Storj as Executive Chairman and Interim CEO - kicarus
https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/12/former-docker-ceo-ben-golub-joins-storj-as-executive-chairman-and-interim-ceo/
======
cryptobubble
You can also check out Ben Golub's own article on the Storj blog:

"Great team. Huge opportunity. Solving an enormous problem: Why I’m joining
Storj Labs"

[https://blog.storj.io/post/171794380463/great-team-huge-
oppo...](https://blog.storj.io/post/171794380463/great-team-huge-opportunity-
solving-an-enormous)

